# Pensacola pier fishing advice



## Ky fisher (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm going to pensacola this July and plan to fish off the pier. I was wondering what fish I should expect to catch especially in the morning and evening. It would also be helpful if I could get some advice on how to catch these fish too.

Thanks


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

go to their facebook page.. right now kings are running

i hate that place but the only reason i am considering giving it a shot is i want to catch a king .. there are kids out there even catching them


----------

